# Sandpaper



## onewaywood (Aug 12, 2012)

I was recently at Turn-on-Chicago and talking with Vince of VincesWoodNWonders.com.  He mentioned he had a couple of new products available he thought would be good for folks turning pens, pencils, letter openers and other small projects.  The first is 1” strips.  Vince told me they are called SIAROL.  These strips are cloth backed making them vary durable and tear resistant.  You can wet or dry sand with these strips.  The grit range is perfect for my use.  The grit range includes 80,100,120,150,180,240,320 and 400!  Vince said he is offering these strips in 4 yard lengths for only $3.00 or 4 yards each grit for $21.00.  A full roll of 50 yards is only $27.00 and if you want 50 yards of all grits he has that priced at $200.00!  
The other item Vince told me about is called SIASOFT.  This product Vince said was available from 80 to 600 grit and now has been extended to include 800, 1000, 1200 and 1500 grit!  Vince explained in the lower grits (80-220) SIASOFT has a cloth foam back again allowing me to sand wet or dry and costs $5.60 a yard.  The cloth back material makes it a bit more expensive but still a great deal because it has a very long sanding life.  The paper-back version grits are 180,240,320,400 and 600 and costs only $3.65 a yard.  The higher version is really nice because it is film backed foam in 800, 1000, 1200 and 1500 grit again only costing $3.65 a yard.  Vince sold out of this product at the Chicago symposium as demonstrator Eli Avisera was using it in his demos and was raving about the products!  Vince is shipping me these products and I am looking forward to using them.  I think sanding with the strips and finishing with the SIASOFT foam products are going to be perfect for working my small projects.I did'nt mean to be so longwinded but when I come across a product that I like, I get a little over-excited,bear in mind I don't work for him Just like his products.


----------



## Wildman (Aug 17, 2012)

Could have saved yourself, lot of typing: 

SIA Abrasives « www.VincesWoodNWonders.com


----------



## brownsfn2 (Aug 17, 2012)

How do these hold up compared to klingspor?


----------



## wolftat (Aug 17, 2012)

Shop around, you can get a much better price on it. And I haven't compared it to klingspor but it didn't hold up against a product I did compare it to.


----------



## ren-lathe (Aug 17, 2012)

I have bought from these folks for years. Fast and dependable and very well priced for their 1" shop rolls

1 Inch Width


----------



## vwnw (Aug 28, 2012)

*1 Inch Strips*

Hi Gang,
This is Vince.  Someone pointed me to this thread and I wanted to take a moment and see what is going on.  I feel the one inch strips have their place for many different projects.  There was a link provided to another one inch strip.  However, there is no product info listed.  I tried to contact the vendor to ask some questions such as what the backing is made of, what is adhesive used and what is the abrasive.  I sent them an email asking these questions and for a phone number.  I did not get any response.


----------



## ren-lathe (Aug 28, 2012)

vwnw said:


> Hi Gang,
> This is Vince.  Someone pointed me to this thread and I wanted to take a moment and see what is going on.  I feel the one inch strips have their place for many different projects.  There was a link provided to another one inch strip.  However, there is no product info listed.  I tried to contact the vendor to ask some questions such as what the backing is made of, what is adhesive used and what is the abrasive.  I sent them an email asking these questions and for a phone number.  I did not get any response.



I posted the link. These are shop rolls. Per their website the rolls are j weight cloth backed aluminum oxide, and are similar to the turners rolls sold by Woodcraft and several others only in much larger size rolls. There durability is quite high. Nothing against Vince nor am I trying to hurt his business. At the AAW symposium last year, I spent some time in his booth & bought 2,000 of his blue flex discs. Excellent product & will be buying more soon. With the thin profit margins in this business my intention was to point out an economical alternative to stretch folks budgets

Dale


----------



## vwnw (Aug 28, 2012)

ren-lathe said:


> vwnw said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gang,
> ...



Hi Dale,
Hey No problems here and I appreciate your words.  Thank you!  I can appreciate and understand folks trying to make the most of their dollar(s) and with that I try hard to offer the best products at the lowest prices!  There are variables in making quality abrasives such as premium backings, adhesives, and abrasives material (Aluminum Oxide) as well as coatings to help reduce clogging.  For example, I know the rolls at a popular retail outlet mentioned before the glue used is "Urea".  Urea is a poor choice of glue because it is very brittle and has little to no flexiblity and thus when you roll the abrasive in your hand the abrasive comes right off!   It is questions pertaining to these elements I wanted to ask as well as who is the manufacture of the product.  However, there appears to be no phone number to speak to someone and they will not respond to my emails or inquiries.  Oh well!  Moving forward... if I can ever answer any questions as always please contact me.  Vince


----------

